# Original Pictures from the Civil War



## Jackie22 (Oct 21, 2016)

Original photographs from the Civil War....what a horrible time that must of been.

Click on each to expand..

http://www.mikelynaugh.com/VirtualCivilWar/New/Originals2/index.html


----------



## Carla (Oct 21, 2016)

Jackie, thanks for those pics--only a few had I seen before and I have seen many Civil War photos. My son and family have been reenactors for years, I have seen some of the mock battles. What a brutal was that was! Families were sometimes split-one fought for the Union, the other, Confederacy. A couple years ago, a few from their group visited a grave that had not been previously identified and laid a wreath and gave him a military-style ceremony. It was on our local news. DIL is often part of the Sanitary Commission. They hold many encampments during the year-live in tents and eat only food of the era. They are called upon at times to volunteer to be "rebels" in some of the battles. It is all done respectfully and as authentically as possible. It is amazing how many photos they took back then, many very clear and have identified locations. Gettysburg is an interesting place to visit. Many years back, I took a helicopter ride over battlefield and cemetery. They have museums where you can view artifacts.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 21, 2016)

Carla said:


> Jackie, thanks for those pics--only a few had I seen before and I have seen many Civil War photos. My son and family have been reenactors for years, I have seen some of the mock battles. What a brutal was that was! Families were sometimes split-one fought for the Union, the other, Confederacy. A couple years ago, a few from their group visited a grave that had not been previously identified and laid a wreath and gave him a military-style ceremony. It was on our local news. DIL is often part of the Sanitary Commission. They hold many encampments during the year-live in tents and eat only food of the era. They are called upon at times to volunteer to be "rebels" in some of the battles. It is all done respectfully and as authentically as possible. It is amazing how many photos they took back then, many very clear and have identified locations. Gettysburg is an interesting place to visit. Many years back, I took a helicopter ride over battlefield and cemetery. They have museums where you can view artifacts.



Very interesting, Carla, especially the food part..I have visited Gettysburg and some of the other battlefields in the South.


----------



## Carla (Oct 21, 2016)

Soldiers often survived on hardtack crackers or Confederate johnnycakes, if you go on Pinterest you can see the recipes. One thing I found out not to very long ago was the meaning of the classification 4F--what they used to identify disqualifying during the days of the draft, if you remember. It began back in the days of the Civil War! 4F refers to "4 front teeth" which was necessary for them to bite their ammunition before loading into the rifle. My son and grandson make these powder balls(minus the bullets) for their reenactments. If you didn't have four front teeth you were deemed unfit to serve.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2016)

I got lost for over an hour in this! Thanks Jackie.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 21, 2016)

Jackie - Mahalo (thank you) for the link. Great photos.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks for the pics Jackie.  All wars are hell.  Even I participated in one of 'em.

All wars do is kill people and break things. 

My Dad once said, "If there were only TWO people left on earth they'd probably fight with each other."


----------



## drifter (Oct 21, 2016)

Rather stark, Jackie.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks, Jackie.  I'm a Civil War buff, and some of those pix I had never seen before.


----------



## oldman (Oct 22, 2016)

I live about a half hour from Gettysburg and of course, I have been there 100's of times. Here is a picture that also has a very interesting story behind, if you look it up. Google, "Spangler's Spring."


----------

